# suspension help



## saleen9973 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello all. I have a 05 gto, long tubes, slp exhaust, a4 with circle d 3200 converter, CAI, 125 wet shot, jegs 15x8 wheels with nitto 555r tires. Right now i have tein lowering springs in the car. The car goes good. The problem is i have zero traction even off the bottle. I have no wheel hop, just blaze the tires. if i spray in first its a joke. What would be a good suggestion for added traction? Maybe mickeys? pedders springs new double adjustable shocks?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

What dampers are u using? Stock shocks? The springs you have will work, although i prefer Lovell. But if you want to dial in the suspension you need to put adjustable shocks and struts on it. I use Koni adjustble rear shocks and koni adjustable strut inserts. If you want better go to double adjustable rear shocks like Viking or coil overs.

Since my koni's are only single adjustable I can only set the rebound. I loosen the fronts to full soft and go 1/2 turn from full stiff in the rear. You really feel the shocks forcing the rear tires into the pavement on launch with the rebound turned up.

An adjustable rear way bar will help with launch as well. It hels evenly plant the tires. I have a hotchkis and its set to the 3rd stiffest hole of 4.

For tires ditch the 555r's. They are garbage for what you're trying to do. Go with a mickey thompson ET Street SS if you drive to the track a good distance or daily it (they're steel belted). Go with Mickey Thompson ET Street R or Hoosier Quicktime Pro for shorter drives to the track and non-daily driving. Both are bias ply and will provide max grip before you hit a full slick or pro radial.


----------



## saleen9973 (Oct 7, 2018)

GTO44 said:


> What dampers are u using? Stock shocks? The springs you have will work, although i prefer Lovell. But if you want to dial in the suspension you need to put adjustable shocks and struts on it. I use Koni adjustble rear shocks and koni adjustable strut inserts. If you want better go to double adjustable rear shocks like Viking or coil overs.
> 
> Since my koni's are only single adjustable I can only set the rebound. I loosen the fronts to full soft and go 1/2 turn from full stiff in the rear. You really feel the shocks forcing the rear tires into the pavement on launch with the rebound turned up.
> 
> ...


I have stock shocks. I can lock out first gear with my nitrous controller. I may try that. How are qa1 double adjustable rear shocks?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

saleen9973 said:


> I have stock shocks. I can lock out first gear with my nitrous controller. I may try that. How are qa1 double adjustable rear shocks?


Qa1 double adjustables are great. Ive got them on a customers fox body and he see's high 1.3 low 1.4 60's. With a ton more rebound left in it.

Ive got my nitrous controller set to a .5 sec delay starting at 50% ramping to 100% over 1 sec. Its set to reset that ramp everytime i push the clutch. That way it doesnt hit hard off the line but ramps in to help pull thru first. But then each gear it resets so when i power shift and smash the next gear it doesnt blow the tires off or put extra stress on the tranny. The comes back in and pulls thru the top end of the rpm when i want it. If you can lock out first gear al together that my be what you want if you cat get it to hook.


----------

